
Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10 server edition improves cloud functionality - twampss
http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/news/article/0,289142,sid39_gci1371418,00.html
======
johannchiang
Trying to setup a private cloud in China because of GFW. UEC with Eucalyptus
is nice for leveraging AWS API ecosystem. Hope to make infrastructure in US
(AWS) and China as similar as possible.

Anyone has idea how to make it more portable between AMI and UEC KVM image (or
UEC Xen image at least)? vmbuilder doesn't seem to solve the problem.

